# Infinito puncture problems- tyre and tube recommendations needed!



## Emsworth (Nov 28, 2010)

Have got three flats within one week on the Infinito (photo below).

[URL="







[/URL]

The stock tyres are verdstein fortezza tri comps. I'm not sure what the stock tubes were but I'm now running Kendras both front and rear thanks to the punctures. The roads where I ride are not in the best of shape, and most of my punctures occur on morning rides when i'm going slightly faster and hit bumps/speedbreakers/degraded sections of road at around 30-32 kmph (20 mph).

Do I just need to slow down or are there tougher tyres/tubes that I could switch to? Matters are slightly complicated by the fact that this is a Bianchi and therefore aesthetics demand that I have a white walled tyre to maintain the colour scheme  . Any suggestions would be most welcome.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Some questions first:
What dimension are your tires? 
What pressure do you run? 
What is your body weight?
Do you have room for fatter tires?
Are the punctures happening on the front, rear or both wheels?

All black tyres would look just fine, btw.


----------



## Emsworth (Nov 28, 2010)

What dimension are your tires? *23/622 (700x23c) on Fulcrum racing 7 rims*
What pressure do you run? *145 psi front and rear though I'm probably don't check tire pressure as religiously as I should. LBS said tires should be run at higher pressures to avoid punctures. The rim of the tyre states 115 psi as min inflation and 175 as max. *
What is your body weight? *79 kgs (174 pounds) *
Do you have room for fatter tires? *Don't know. But would prefer to run the current size. *
Are the punctures happening on the front, rear or both wheels?*The front typre went for the first time this morning. All other punctures have been on the rear tyre. *

Thanks for the help!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I'm running 23mm Michelin P3R with latex tubes on some older Campagnolo Eurus rims @ appx. 100 psi on my Infinito. I'm 73 kg, but have been close to your weight too. Never had a pinch flat, and the roads I'm riding are rather rough in places too. I always check my tyre pressures, btw.

Here's my recommendation: Get a 25mm rear tyre (I know that will fit if your rear brake is single pivot) to get better more air between rim and road, in front that might be too fat with Campag brakes. Run latex tubes. They're twice the price, lighter, roll better, and are very puncture resistant. Try lowering your pressure. 145 is a lot, and I think its's above the Fulcrum recommendation.

Examine your technique on rough roads. Big gears, non-locked arms, bunny-hop readiness are all helpful to avoid slamming into the rough edges.


----------



## Emsworth (Nov 28, 2010)

Was just looking at the Michelin P3R's on Evanscycles. They do seem to be good tyres. Will first reduce the tyre pressure to 120 psi front and rear, and also check it more consistently. Will also try running a larger gear on the rough patches. I think my arm position and bunny hopping form are ok 

If that does not help will switch to the Michelins with a larger tyre at the back. Would you recommend a self sealing tube?

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I've never used self sealant, But I puncture every second season...


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Btw buy some new rim tape. Could be damaged the one you have. I like the plastic ones from Michelin and schwalbe.


----------



## imitsus (Aug 16, 2010)

I have used the Michelin, pro3 LIGHT (not the Race) , and I can tell it rolled perfectly and were super grippy but they were sensitive , and they had cuts all over them. I admit I pushed them many times on hard braking , had some endos, then some slides for some centimeters just because of the endos so I just ruined them in about 1000km. So it came a time that i had a puncture in about any ride, so I changed them

I was so annoyed that: I stopped the hard braking!, changed brand to continental 4000s (all black, and NOT nice, they have some glossy rubber on the sides, scwhalbe have the most beautiful rubber...), and now I running 50ml of stan latex on continental light 28 (not sure) with removable core.

Have them for 1200km now and they seem like new. Have had no flats at all.
The grip is not the same, I think is a good tire but my next try will be the new scwalble zx (in yellow!)


I m 91 kilos (Im on a diet, stop it), and I run the maximum allowed (by fulcrum) psi which is 113. 

Do you nkow anything about greek roads??? I bet our roads are worse. I have transverse bumps of 5 cm very very often. Farmers cut the roads asphalt to pass pipes of water from one side to the other. ,.... Greek way!

In my opinion, your flats come from a combination of too much psi on not so good tires


----------



## Emsworth (Nov 28, 2010)

Imitus- so the Michelins were ok for 1000 kms? If so, I woudln't mind getting a pair. Am also going to try running lower tyre pressures.

And popopopo for the xazos greek farmers  I know a little about Greece and think our roads can give greek ones a run for their money though the road cutting does sound hilarious and uniquely greek! Loose gravel strewn helpfully at corner apexes is not uncommon nor are massive potholes and speedbreakers with chunks missing from them.

@kbwh- read some reviews for self sealants. Does not seem to be particularly useful for road bikes. Will look into rim tape as well. I did forget to mention that my bianchi camaleonte flatbar hybrid which runs 700x25 (not slick though) has had no punctures on the same roads (at 100 psi) for more than 1000 km.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

A flat tire is rarely due to the rims you're using, especially since they're new. The rim tape on those rims should be near perfect. I can bet you have something stuck in the tire that you just can't see. Go around your the outside of your tire under a bright light and look for any slight puncture to the tire you my have. Squeeze it from sidewall to sidewall once you come across a slight puncture. You might have something very small stuck in the tire that you'll need tweezers or needle nosed pliers to pull it out with. Once you check the outside of the tire, check the inside under a bright light next.

I went through the same thing a few months ago and found I had a very small piece of steel belt that was puncturing the inner tube. Once I got it out, no more flats.

For tires, I'm not too hip on any Michelin tires (tyres). I use the Continental Gatorskins that have a kevlar lining in them. It reduces the risk of getting a flat, but is not flat proof.

I've tried the sealant inside my tires inner tubes and will never do it again. It made the bike appear to have a wobbly rim, which it did not. Once I replaced the tubes, it rode perfectly.

I've been carrying two inner tubes and two CO2 cartridges on every ride. There's been a few times when I just carried one spare tube, replaced it, and it went flat. I then had to call my wife or one of my sons to come and get me. 

If you can't find anything in the tire yourself, take it to your LBS. They may have a different recommendation.


----------



## imitsus (Aug 16, 2010)

Emsworth said:


> Imitus- so the Michelins were ok for 1000 kms? If so, I woudln't mind getting a pair. Am also going to try running lower tyre pressures.
> 
> And popopopo for the xazos greek farmers  I know a little about Greece and think our roads can give greek ones a run for their money though the road cutting does sound hilarious and uniquely greek! Loose gravel strewn helpfully at corner apexes is not uncommon nor are massive potholes and speedbreakers with chunks missing from them.


I said I myself ruined them, but anyway, it was a LIGHT pair, which is only for racing. I think, that normal pro3 RACE, will be fine...

popopo???? xazos??? Wow! (Its now official, greeks are everywhere...)


----------



## Emsworth (Nov 28, 2010)

adjtogo-Hmmm. Today was a trouble free ride but will subject the tyres to a closer examination over the weekend. I've had to do the walk of shame twice on account of not having spare tubes. Did you have trouble with the Michelins?


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I had a Giant TCR C2 that had Michelin tires on them and had nothing but one flat after another. I think they are just a thinner tire made more for racing than training. I like the Gatorskins even though they may be heavier than some other tires. I don't race and only ride for fitness. If I was a racer, I'd probably be riding something lighter.

My Infinito came with Vittoria tires, but I never rode one mile on them as I swapped them out from day one for the Gatorskins.


----------



## Bobbin-Man (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm 190 lbs and run 7 bar (102 lbs) front and 7.5 bar (109 lbs) rear .... and pretty well never get pinch flats! Tyres are Michelin Pro3Race, frame is the 928 Mono-Q which is likely a little less forgiving than the Infinito. Additionally our roads in the UK are in a pretty poor state due to a couple of harsh non-UK-like winters!

There must be either something lodged within the tyre that's causing an issue - glass or flint are common, or maybe it's down to riding style? Do you hit the bumps hard on or do you ease your weight up onto the pedals to effectively add some suspension to your body weight? Is it a single puncture or a snake-bite?


----------



## Emsworth (Nov 28, 2010)

No punctures with lower tyre pressures so far! Fingers crossed.

Bobbin-man- Single puncture not snake bite, and I always get off the saddle for speed breakers, not so much for rough patches of road. Am also riding a bigger gear on rough sections now as suggested.


----------



## padawan716 (Mar 22, 2008)

I run no more than 100 PSI front/rear (usually 90) with 23c Vittoria Rubino Pro tires (I use slicks on one bike, and colored+treaded on the other). 

My colored tires need to be replaced... lots of visible cuts from glass... but I still trusted them enough to get a quick ride around town.

I rarely puncture, even on rough roads, but I avoid all the pot holes and rough edges I can. I've only had two pinch flats in the last 2 years (one pothole, and one after rolling off the asphalt onto the slightly lower concrete gutter on the side of the road, maybe half an inch at the most). Besides that, even on rough roads, the only issue I've had is having a steel nail pierce my rear tire. about 4 years ago, finishing a night ride with some friends, I sped over a pothole outside my apartment (in the dark) and blew out both tubes. That was crappy.

So my recommendation for tires would be Vittoria Rubino Pro.
My recommendation for longevity would be greater technique or vigilance... if you don't have these already. I am always scanning the road in front, avoiding glass or obstacles and taking rough terrain carefully, especially when bombing downhill.


----------



## Emsworth (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks padawan- I think the Rubino Pros have the advantage of being white walled as well. I ride more or less the same route everyday, so I know each bump and rough spot pretty well.


----------

